# UTI during IVF



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi ladies.
Have any of you had a water infection during IVF?
I have been DR for 8 days (today is the 9th). AF hasn't arrived yet but I have all the symptoms of a UTI  
I've just made a docs appt for tonight to confirm it but was just wondering if this would be an issue and can we take antibiotics during IVF treatment?
My last cycle was so much more simple than this and i'm feeling sorry for myself and losing my PMA very quickly!  
Cheers xxx


----------



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Nicky,

You should be able to take antibiotics, although there may be some that you shouldn't be prescribed. Although if you are in the DR stage I would think all are fine. Just make sure your Dr is aware of your treatment. My clinic prescribe Doxycycline to everyone having IVF, which has to be taken for 8 days following EC. So it's safe even after embryo transfer.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Nicky,

Try to keep your chin up, I didn't have a uti during IVF but have had a few in the past. I had a couple when I went on the pill years ago and last year I had 4 in a row when I came off the pill and was ttc. I asked my doctor what the connection was as this was the only time I had them and he said a change in hormones is enough to set them off so likely it's a hormonal thing being the cause. Some of us are just more sensitive than others I guess! 

It'll be safe to take antibiotics when you're down regging and it'll only be a short course. Drink lots of water and cranberry juice too afterwards to keep it at bay.

X


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Well the doc tested my wee and it was coming up negative so obviously I was being paranoid! I think it's period pains but AF is now 4 days late so that's doing my head in too! I'm just a bit of a mess at the minute, emotionally and physically!   haha! 

Thanks anyway for your replies, it's much appreciated xxx


----------



## Weffles (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I see you dont have a uti but just thought i'd mention that i developed one the day after my embryo transfer - i had a terribly high temp and weeing lots - was sent to A&E for antiobiotics - was given the sort pregnant women take to ensure they didnt harm the embryos. I was devastated and got a BFN from that round - i will always wonder if it didnt work due to developing a UTI during the transfer procedure.


----------

